# Tipplers



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

Below are my tipplers.....
They did fly for 5 Hrs and would get a better result after some more flying....


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## Glyn (Jun 29, 2009)

5hrs Wow im lucky to get 1 hr out of my birmingham rollers


----------



## Frank-NC (Jan 26, 2010)

great looking birds , haven't flown any of my b. rollers yet since i am still in the breeding stage after just getting back into them.


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

You may want to change your picture hosting site, for here anyway?


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

I did not get any good hosting site.........can do it I anyone can guide me.......

Also I did get 5 Hrs, as they were flown at my friends place.......but I am hoping to get more after some flying at my place.....


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

Here is a link to some free hosting sites http://www.techieblogger.com/2009/09/free-image-hosting-and-photo-sharing-sites.html


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

thanks...I will try it for sure


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Chilangz said:


> I did not get any good hosting site.........can do it I anyone can guide me.......
> 
> Also I did get 5 Hrs, as they were flown at my friends place.......but I am hoping to get more after some flying at my place.....


Won't pigeons flown at your friend's place return to the original place when you fly at your place ? I know they are not homers but isn't there a risk ?

Also for sharing pictures you can use google picassa web albums, it gives you 1 GB free space


----------



## Birdman79 (Aug 9, 2007)

You can also try photobucket.com


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks for all the suggestions.......

Also I agree that risk is involved...... but me and my friend fly our birds at one place and hence I would not lose my birds to him and vise versa.
He also stays near me and if in case mine goes to his place, I would get it back on the same day or the next day.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Chilangz said:


> Thanks for all the suggestions.......
> 
> Also I agree that risk is involved...... but me and my friend fly our birds at one place and hence I would not lose my birds to him and vise versa.
> He also stays near me and if in case mine goes to his place, I would get it back on the same day or the next day.


Interesting, since their original loft is near by, I think when you release them for the flight, they will fly directly to the original loft and trap these instead of completing circles around the new loft


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

sreeshs said:


> Interesting, since their original loft is near by, I think when you release them for the flight, they will fly directly to the original loft and trap these instead of completing circles around the new loft


As I fly both my birds with his, yes it will get trapped in his loft......I am waiting for the babies to to flown from my loft...


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

*Update: Babies - 1 week old*

Below are the 1 week old babies........
had stomach full and sleeping....


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2010)

are these tipplers ? my birds beak sizes are usually smaller then this is why Im asking ?? thye are cute thou . thanks for sharing


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

Yeah.... those are tippler babies......the pic parents are at the top of the thread


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I am closing this thread because the pics posted from May have been hacked and if clicked on take you to a porn site. 

Sorry! Chilangz you need to check your computer for viruses! I'm asking our tech support to check it out from our side.

Please, dear members, don't bury the moderators with complaints about this. If you don't want to see the porn stuff then don't
click on the pictures! We're working on solving the problem.

Terry


----------

